# Roll Pins?



## kvom (Aug 4, 2010)

I just obtained a package of 1/16" roll pins. What diameter hole should I drill for using them?


----------



## John S (Aug 4, 2010)

1/16", the pins are oversize.

John S.


----------



## walnotr (Aug 4, 2010)

Recommended hole size is Max .065, Min .062

Steve C.


----------



## kvom (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 11, 2010)

In my experience with a 3/8 pin .375 the pin punch is .010 undersized the hole is to size and the pin is .010 over. 
Tin


----------



## doc1955 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a link to a spring pin chart listing the pin specs.
Spring pin chart


----------



## RollaJohn (Aug 27, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a spring pin chart listing the pin specs.
> http://www.engineersedge.com/roll_pin.htm"]Spring pin chart[/url]




This link needs some editing in order to function properly. Try going to this instead.

http://www.engineersedge.com/roll_pin.htm


----------

